# [Swiss NR] 5.89 rubik's cube single



## Bubtore (Sep 4, 2017)

D F' R L B R F' L2 D' B D2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2

y L U' L F' U' R U2 y R' F R // Xcross
y' D R U' R' D' // 2. Pair
y' R U R' y' U R U' R' // 3. Pair
U2 y R' F R F' // 4. Pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // LL


----------

